# how many round bales to mulch half an acre?



## crwilson (Feb 9, 2005)

Does anyone have an idea how many round bales it would take to mulch about half an acre of garden? or even square bales
thanks for your time.


----------



## bja105 (Aug 25, 2009)

A bunch! Last year I mulched my pumpkins and melons with round bales. The patch was about 45x70, and I used three or four round bales. 45x70=3150 square feet. Half an acre is 21840.5 square feet (209x209/2, right?) so by my math, that would be 7 times as much as my patch, so 21 to 28 round bales, at the same thickness I used.

I put it on at least 3 inches thick, as much as 6 inches thick. I had a few weeds poke up in the thin spots. It broke down over the summer and I plowed it under in the fall. I plan to use the rest of my waste hay doing it again this year.


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Hrm. How big are your round bales over there?? If I unroll a round bale I can just about cover quarter of the pony paddock which is about an acre total [mmm, measurements]. You mean those huge ones that fit into car trailers just barely, right? I'd say, like...3? Or maybe my guy rolls them up thinly. Since round bales are 100 dollars here I can't imagine using 21-28 for a half acre patch! :x


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

how big a bale and how thick the mulch. would be hideously expensive this year with the drought we have just been through, they are hauling in hay from the west just to get all the stock through the winter here.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I will let you do the math but I have a garden about 700 square feet and it takes 3 round bales that are 5ft x 5 ft. I am putting it on about 6" thick.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

amount of hay isnt the issue the issue will be all the grass and weed seens introduced in the garden


----------



## crwilson (Feb 9, 2005)

weed seeds and hay seeds would be the least worry for the current year as long as the mulch worked the area is chock full of weeds currently, it was an oatfield that was planted late last year and was full of weeds. but it would be the easiest spot for me to irrigate.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Unless you let them compost awhile, i agree, it would leave ya spending half your summer weeding. I bet you could sell the same hay and make a good chunk of change and go get free mulch from your area townships and not have to deal with the weeds


----------



## Sour Kraut Farm (Sep 26, 2012)

I let my chickens work that hay before and after planting season and there are no seeds or weeds left to worry about. Plus some added fertilizer


----------



## crwilson (Feb 9, 2005)

great idea sour kraut farm!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

So sorry,
My garden is 7000 sq ft.

If the hay is thick enough the seeds will not germinate, and if they do they are real easy to pull up.


----------

